# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Khu du lịch sinh thái Câu Lạc Bộ Xanh

## nguyetnt

Du lịch sinh thái CLBXanh nằm cách TPHCM khoảng 35km về hướng Long Thành. Ẩn nấp duyên dáng  trong khuân viên rộng gần 10hecta là  150 phòng nghĩ và bungalow rất tiện nghi với khung cảnh hồ thơ mộng hữu tình và  bao quanh bởi những vườn  hoa va cây xanh , hứa hẹn sẽ mang đến cho các gia dình một kỳ nghỉ dưỡng đầy ý nghĩa

CLBXanh cũng là nơi để tổ chức  các buổi họp , hội nghị ,sự kiện ,tiệc cưới với sức chứa lên đến 500 khách. Ngoài ra, Qúy Khách có thể thưởng thức cac món ăn Âu Á hay thức uống tại nhà hàng ốc đảo va cà phê sân vườn  với phong cách phục vụ chuyên nghiệp của  các nhân viên.
Một khu trò chơi trượt cỏ đặc sắc riêng biệt , công viên nước , khu vườn cổ tích,  trò chơi cho trẻ em, các môn thể thao như leo núi, bóng dá, bóng chuyền bãi biển, mini golf ...















 Ấn tượng đầu tiên khi đến khu du lịch sinh thái Câu Lạc Bộ Xanh là một môi trường sinh thái xanh, sạch, đẹp, thoáng mát. Tiện nghi phục vụ được thiết lập đồng bộ hiện đại và ẩn mình trong thiên nhiên không một chút phô trương. Các công trình xây dựng ở đây mang đường nét kiến trúc Châu Âu pha lẫn nét phóng khoáng, trẻ trung ẩn hiện trong phong cảnh mây trời, non nước tạo nên một khung cảnh thật nên thơ, hữu tình. Câu Lạc Bộ Xanh có 3 hồ bơi rộng 800m2 theo tiêu chuẩn quốc tế, giúp du khách thỏa thích "hạ nhiệt" trong những ngày nắng nóng; Một khu giải trí riêng dành cho trẻ em với hồ bơi mini, cầu trượt xe điện, nhà chơi game, xiếc ảo thuật... Ngoài ra, Câu Lạc Bộ Xanh còn cuốn hút du khách bởi sự sôi nổi của những trò chơi hấp dẫn, mới lạ nhất miền Nam như môn thể thao Trượt cỏ, Bắn cung, Quả bóng trên nước…





> Green Club Resort
> 
>     Tên viết tắt: CLBX - GREEN RESORT VN.
> 
>     Địa chỉ: Phước Tân - Long Thành - Đồng Nai
> 
>     Tel: (0613) 930071 - Fax: (0613) 939610
> 
>      HP: 0919.66.67.68 
> ...



*
Tham khảo 1 số Khu du lịch khác tại Khu du lịch - Khu du lich*

----------


## Amp21

Thích nhất là du lịch ở khu sinh thái

----------


## h20love

đẹp quá ha

----------

